# Games stutter every few seconds



## leeluke_9 (Aug 9, 2008)

I have just picked up Torchlight 2 and the gameplay goes like this:

- Smooth for few seconds.
- Choppy FPS for about a second.
- Smooth for another few seconds.
- Repeat.

This happens everywhere (even when just moving around) and it is really starting to get annoying. My graphics card should be able to run anything smoothly though.

AMD Phenom II X4850 Processor, 3300Mhz, 4 Cores, 4GB RAM

AND Radeon HD 6900 Series, 4GB RAM

Help please?


----------



## leeluke_9 (Aug 9, 2008)

Also, frame rate goes super bad when in battles (even 1v1).

I run it on max settings. Using LOWEST SETTINGS also DOES NOT solve this. Even my friend's laptop (not a gaming laptop) can run it smoothly at all times (even in large battles).

(I changed the graphics card and power supply of the computer at factory condition.)

I read somewhere that it could be due to low voltage supplied to graphics card. (Due to the fact that i changed the power supply and graphics card) But I have no clue how to optimize it. (Or if it even is my problem) 

Source:http://http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f59/solved-game-stuttering-553369.html


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

what is your Power Supply Unit? model, wattage and amps under the +12V Rail

the 6900 needs a quality power supply with at least 600 W and 32A under the +12V rail
even if the PSU is not the source of the problem here, getting the recommeded PSU will increase your PC life

second, let's check the PC temperatures
download HWmonitor from my sig, open it and check the temperatures
play torchlight 2 for about 20 minutes, when the lag starts, minimize and recheck the temps again
post a screenshot here of the temperatures


----------



## leeluke_9 (Aug 9, 2008)

Temps:









(Lag starts throughout from the start... Been playing for about 25mins already so I just took a screeny immediately.)

PSU: (I read from the power supply box) ANDYSON Platinum 550W

Read: [EPIC] Another first for Andyson, Platinum Modular PSU - www.hardwarezone.com.sg


----------



## KooKas (Oct 16, 2008)

I've got the exact same issue with a similar set-up -

AMD Phenom II 995 BE, 3.2GHz
ATI 6950 2GB
4GB DDR3

and a 500W/24A power supply.

My concern is that maybe the hard-disc is a bottleneck - the other person in that thread said he got an SSD and his issue stopped. I wouldn't be too surprised, but SSDs are expensive. Besides, I'm sure HDDs are capable considering they've been around for some time now.


----------



## KooKas (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok, here's what might differentiate me and you, OP.

During my periods of stuttering, my CPU usage for all 4 cores is at 100%. I have no idea what does this, but something is doing that.


----------



## KooKas (Oct 16, 2008)

I think I've fixed my problems. I had a little play around in BF3 with no stuttering at all, and though I didn't play for particularly long it was long enough to seem unusual without the stutters.

Firstly - and this probably is not related, but thought I'd put this in anyway just in case - I noticed that my CPU was overheating, hitting 75 degrees under load, and basically just cleared dust from my machine and from inside the fan (there were _spider webs_) and renewed the paste, which solved that problem.

Then I followed the steps from here:

In your BIOS settings, change these options like so:

Microcode unification: *Disabled *
_For me it was actually Microcode updatition or something like that, basically a long word beginning with a u._

Cool 'n Quiet: *Enabled*

Plug 'n Play OS: *Enabled *
_On mine, this was on a different page but under the same tab_

If it helps, I'm on an Asus M4N78 PRO. Hope you have the same results.


----------



## leeluke_9 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

I changed the settings on my BIOS as you directed. (But Plug n Play OS was [Yes/No])

Unfortunately, the problem of lag still presists. Now, I just wonder why my better than average graphics card can't run this game smoothly while a non-gaming laptop can.

Should I change the BIOS settings back while waiting for another solution?


----------



## leeluke_9 (Aug 9, 2008)

Bump.


----------

